# List your Favorite Web Sites here!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

List websites that you would recommend to other Masscops members. They do not have to be Law Enforcement related. *Try to refrain from listing sites with lots of pop-ups and porn.* Also please tell us what the site is about.

I'll start with a few

www.ytmnd.com Funny stuff. You have to veiw site to really understand it.

www.digg.com Technology based news site

www.slashdot.org another Technology based news site

www.addictinggames.com Flash Games

I will add more as I think of them


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn when I saw the title of the thread, I was going to post my favorite porn site.

I like www.cnet.com its nerdy, but it gives your pretty good reviews on new electronics.

can think of a bunch now, but I will post more later


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Damn when I saw the title of the thread, I was going to post my favorite porn site.


*Keep It Clean Boys and Girls...*

http://www.hockeyfights.com *(Bulletin Board Forum and information web site dedicated to fighting in the NHL and minor leagues.)*
http://www.realbeer.com/discussions/index.php *(Beer Home-brewing bulletin board. Talk about beer, making beer, drinking beer, you get it.)*
http://homebrewcompany.com *(Home-brewing supplies and ingredients.)*
http://www.packing.org/ *(A resource website offering information about the right to carry firearms in the United States.) (If you want to know if you can carry in a particular state, this is a good resource. H.R. 218 not withstanding.)*
http://www99.epinions.com/ *(Website where consumers offer opinions about goods and services. Kinda like a Consumer Reports but by people that actually bought and-or used the product.)*
http://www.nationalreview.com/ *(Conservative Website)*
http://www.seabrookgreyhoundpark.com/ *(I'm a big fan of dog racing, I spend a couple of days-nights per week here. (The track, not the site.))*
http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/ *(Toyota Tundra owners forums) (You can get technical info., tips on mods, advisories, pictures, etc.)*
http://www.plowsite.com/ *(If you plow, this is a good site to learn tips, info on equipment, etc..)*
That's a few for now...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KOZ you didn't tell us what the sites are about...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Aww cripes...
I'll go back and add a little narrative.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

old time television shows

http://webranger.net/


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

www.qppoa.com best blog on the south shore, funny and clever stuff.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

www.fatwallet.com you want a deal or coupon for something... its here.
www.cragislist.org a free want-ad type site with lots of funny writings and morally wrong stuff.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

www.militaryphotos.net

www.pvtmurphy.com

www.imdb.com

www.si.com

www.sempertoons.com


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

www.punchbaby.com (funny video clips)


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.spaceweather.com/

Keeps track of sun spots, solar wind speeds, aurora's, near earth asteroids, etc. Also has some nice photograpy of the sun.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

www.lawenforcementforums.com, they have a verified section, where only verified law enforcement officers can access, keeps all the trolls out.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

LawEnforcementForums.com is run by two police officers. Only full-time police officers & Federal agents can get verified, no correction officers. It is easy to get verified, send a PM to the site moderator & he will contact your dept & then you via cell phone. It's a great place to share info/stories/discussions etc that the general public cannot access. Lots of information from all over the country is shared on the site. They also have a general forum that the public can view/post. They ban all "trolls" to the holding cell, where they are stuck until the mods decide to let them out.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds pretty booring...the trolls are prolly the most fun of all.
Hence the Ask a Cop being back online.



badboys1517 said:


> LawEnforcementForums.com is run by two police officers. Only full-time police officers & Federal agents can get verified, no correction officers. It is easy to get verified, send a PM to the site moderator & he will contact your dept & then you via cell phone. It's a great place to share info/stories/discussions etc that the general public cannot access. Lots of information from all over the country is shared on the site. They also have a general forum that the public can view/post. They ban all "trolls" to the holding cell, where they are stuck until the mods decide to let them out.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.Youtube.com Videos
http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/ Jaywalking headlines and other clips


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sure some of you already think I'm a whacker , but I'm going to suggest the site I've been working on for over a year now. I used the free pages off of AOL to post pictures I've been collecting. I've been collecting photos from my department from other officers, retirees, families of officers who have passed, putting together a photographic history. I just started putting together a written history, which is now on my site. I have received a lot of good feedback so check it out. 
http://hometown.aol.com/policepiper/index.html

Also check out the links page, I have links to other similar sites for Metropolitan PD, NYPD, MSP and Somerville Fire.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well thanks to Harry. WWW.YOUPORN.COM has been fun as of lately.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.dumbthings.com/
Site about dumb things people do. Funny Read


----------

